# Graphics Card With In 12000 (Kolkata)



## xTreme_rck (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Friends I Want A New GPU Gor Playing All Kind Of RECENT Games At Full Level (xTreme Level Ha Ha Ha)...

My config is:

i5-750
Asus P7P55D
2*2 GB DDR3 1333 MHz
Cooler Master 650 Watt

So please help me to choose from the best.
Performance is the only concern.
Please. My budget is 12000.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

SAPPHIRE 100315L Radeon HD 6850 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card with Eyefinity

SAPPHIRE 100314-2SR Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Graphic Card with Eyefinity

which exact model is the Cooler Master PSU?


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 6, 2012)

What about PSU?
Look at zotac 560ti.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 6, 2012)

try to get a 6870...


----------



## rcraktimc (Apr 6, 2012)

First of all, I would suggest changing the psu before getting the graphics card.

You never know what may happen..........

BTW at your budget, I think the 6870 is the best option available. I would recommend not getting gtx 560 ti with your psu since it is much more power-hungry.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2012)

Listen dont for anything more than HD 7770.Your PSU might blow up.I also have CM 650 w.Sam told me .And you have i5 so you have little less Power reaming


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 6, 2012)

650W is enough for a 560 Ti / HD 6950. 

These cards wont stress the 650W PSU to an extent that it can fail....Hell a Good Brand 650 W PSU can support 560Ti OC SLI.

If it has been a 450 or 500 W CM Unit then I would agree with you but for 650W no need to change imo.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 6, 2012)

^^^ A CM 650 w gives only 450-500w


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 6, 2012)

560 Ti + i7 9xx + 3x2 GB Ram under fur-mark draws 352 W. 

So even if the 650W delivers 450W its still 100W more than required.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> 560 Ti + i7 9xx + 3x2 GB Ram under fur-mark draws 352 W.
> 
> So even if the 650W delivers 450W its still 100W more than required.



Yes it seems you are right.
After I put the config of OP here- eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts

the usage was below 350w at all times, no Overclock was applied. 
The power was around 319 w with the 6870 and 341 w with the 560Ti

I put high end motherboard although it isnt a high end mobo.

so OP is in the clear. the CM should support both HD 6870 and 560 Ti.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah no need to change the PSU. And guys, please stop hating on that brand atleast at some points, where it's pointless! 

@OP, go for GTX560Ti, best bet, beats HD6870. Do check the *Ti* after the 560 before buying B)


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Apr 6, 2012)

If you have 650W CM Extreme power(which I guess you might be having) then you can go for 560Ti or HD6950, ur PSU has got 36Amps on 12V rail, which is enough to run any of these cards according to MSI website.

Power requirements for graphics cards | MSI HQ User-to-User FAQ



thetechfreak said:


> Yes it seems you are right.
> After I put the config of OP here- eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts
> the usage was below 350w at all times, no Overclock was applied.
> The power was around 319 w with the 6870 and 341 w with the 560Ti



According to eXtreme Outer Vision website


> The recommended total Power Supply Wattage gives you a general idea on what to look for BUT it is NOT a crucial factor in power supply selection! Total Amperage Available on the +12V Rail(s) is the most important, followed by the +5V amperage and then the +3.3V amperage.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Yes it seems you are right.
> After I put the config of OP here- eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts
> 
> the usage was below 350w at all times, no Overclock was applied.
> ...





Tech_Wiz said:


> 560 Ti + i7 9xx + 3x2 GB Ram under fur-mark draws 352 W.
> 
> So even if the 650W delivers 450W its still 100W more than required.



Also, he has an *i5* not i7, so it decreases the power output even more


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 6, 2012)

xTreme_rck said:


> Hi Friends I Want A New GPU Gor Playing All Kind Of RECENT Games At Full Level (xTreme Level Ha Ha Ha)...
> 
> My config is:
> 
> ...



1. At what res do u game ? 
2. Which CM 650 do u have ? (mention serise). If ur psu were 80+ rated, u r fine to go for any gpu out there.
3. At 12k u can find 6870. But if u can find 560ti, go for it. Brand like msi or zotac are recomended.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 7, 2012)

This is the best deal at 12K, you will get GTX 560 Ti performance roughly:
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 1024MB DDR5 Super Clocked Graphic Card, Compare and Buy latest Nvidia Online in India: bitFang.com

You can also go for Zotac GeForce GTX 560 OC. Or you can save ~1K bucks and get yourself a vanilla GTX 560 which is just as good as the 6870 (traditionally 6870 is slightly better, but recent games are showing these cards to have similar performance).


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> 1. At what res do u game ?
> 2. Which CM 650 do u have ? (mention serise). If ur psu were 80+ rated, u r fine to go for any gpu out there.
> 3. At 12k u can find 6870. But if u can find 560ti, go for it. Brand like msi or zotac are recomended.


His CM seems to be enough for both the 560Ti and 6870.


6Diablo9 said:


> If you have 650W CM Extreme power(which I guess you might be having) then you can go for 560Ti or HD6950, ur PSU has got 36Amps on 12V rail, which is enough to run any of these cards according to MSI website.
> 
> Power requirements for graphics cards | MSI HQ User-to-User FAQ
> We just did a general comparison to check the power needs. Obviously, we could see it would work in the PSU of the OP.
> ...


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 8, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> His CM seems to be enough for both the 560Ti and 6870.



I never told it is not enough. But once i saw a cm psu burnt a mobo infront of my eyes. So i always doubt on cm psu. If op's psu is 70+ psu then he should change his psu first.


----------



## xTreme_rck (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Frnds Thnx For All These Reply ...


I Have GX 650 watt 
GX-650W - Cooler Master


Now I am totally confused which one to buy...

I just wanna play all the recent games at HD (Coz I am gonna buy a new HD monitor soon)...

I need full performance...


Please help me... Just performance...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 8, 2012)

For High Setting at HD resolution buy a GTX 560Ti / HD6950 or greater.

Your current PSU can handle them.


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2012)

@ OP - if you don't care about Physx or CUda and only want to get raw FPS then HD6950 - but if you need those extra features get GTX 560 Ti


----------



## Cilus (Apr 9, 2012)

HD 7850 will be available in MD Computers, Kolkata from this week only and the price will be around 15K. Verified it from them on last Friday.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 9, 2012)

560 Ti Price dropped to 13k at Primeabgb.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 9, 2012)

Cilus said:


> HD 7850 will be available in MD Computers, Kolkata from this week only and the price will be around 15K. Verified it from them on last Friday.



great news Cilus, OP should definitely go for it...


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 9, 2012)

*@OP, Check out this thread if you're interested 

Modded heatsink with GTX 560 ti @ Rs 11,500*

For Sale : Graphic Card MSI NGTX 560 Ti TF2 ( 384 Cuda Cores )


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 9, 2012)

Stock HD7850 is only 8% Faster than 560Ti Stock. So I would say buy the cheapest 560Ti Available and OC it.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Apr 10, 2012)

^Theoretically 7850 should be much better than 560 Ti but NVIDIA's gamble paid off: The similar core cluster configuration in the GTS 450/GTX 550/GTX 460/560 series gives developers a very rich base to optimize for: Make your code work well with one of these GPUs and all four families will benefit from it. This is a hard benefit for any developer to ignore.

For this reason all these GPUs will (eventually) gain the upper hand over their respective competitors (when it comes to price vs. performance, power notwithstanding), until a more popular GPU family replaces them (currently GTX 460/560 is the most popular DX11 GPU as per Steam hardware survey).


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 10, 2012)

7850 is better than 560ti and it oc like hell and performence wise 7850 is between 6950 and 6970. But on other hand 6950 can be unlocked to 6970 quite easyly (80% owner of 6950 has done it). So i think if u don't bother about physx and cuda, u should go for 6950. And price of 6950 has realy gone down.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 10, 2012)

^^ That only happened with first couple of batches of HD 6950, not all of 'em. Right now the chance is very low as for the later iterations, AMD has used Laser cut to physically remove the shaders.
So if you can get a good GTX 560 Ti then get it. But it should be within 13.5K.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 10, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> 7850 is better than 560ti and it oc like hell and performence wise 7850 is between 6950 and 6970. But on other hand 6950 can be unlocked to 6970 quite easyly (80% owner of 6950 has done it). So i think if u don't bother about physx and cuda, u should go for 6950. And price of 6950 has realy gone down.



560Ti is also known good Overclocking card and at current prices its a better option than HD7850 imo.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 11, 2012)

A 4-5 month old card at less price can be bought and overclocked like hell.

If you're lucky to overclock, it'll be icing on cake.


----------



## Chakshu (Apr 12, 2012)

xTreme_rck said:


> Hi Friends I Want A New GPU Gor Playing All Kind Of RECENT Games At Full Level (xTreme Level Ha Ha Ha)...
> 
> My config is:
> 
> ...



GTX560ti is the best card for that budget. buy it


----------

